

Court rules in Apple's favor, Galaxy Nexus sales banned in US - jgannonjr
http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/29/3126934/apple-samsung-judge-denies-injunction-galaxy-nexus

======
msabalau
Given how ho-hum Apple's WWDC was, they may as well go the lawsuit route.
Maybe there will be a market in the judicary for a phone with an amazing "do
not disturb" feature.

------
mtgx
Multi-source searching? Really? I don't like seeing companies fight with
trivial patents, but in times like these I wish Google would just use whatever
patents it had available from their search technology or whatever, and just
shoot them all at Apple, and actually turn aggressive against them. Maybe this
way Apple will finally learn to ease up with these continuous, and seemingly
expanding patent lawsuits.

